# Pack Goats for Search and Rescue?



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone use or know of anyone who used pack goats for search and rescue missions?

As Law Enforcement and a tracking dog handler, I have been around some search and rescue missions. It seems to me that pack goats would have a definite niche in the search and rescue world. A hasty team or other search member would be able to carry more gear than before, more food, water, radios and spare batteries, medical and first aid equipment, etc. A search and rescue volunteer would not need an acquired set of skills (as with horses) to utilize a goat partner, just an experienced goat and a basic set of instructions. 

A searcher could carry a much lighter load and / or have much more equipment with them, which would free up other resources who would otherwise have to resupply those searchers much more frequently. A searcher / rescuer could go farther, longer, with more capability and less physical exertion (from carrying a 60 lb pack) and be much more efficient. Not to mention, a goat can go places a horse cant. 

Pack Goats would not be the answer for everything; horses, dogs, ATV's, aircraft etc all still have their place, but for the ground pounders who do the lions share of the work on search and rescue missions, they could make life a lot easier & better. Just something I've been kicking around in my head. anyone have any experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

What an interesting idea. I have a few SAR contacts here. I can ask them.

Char in Central Oregon


----------

